

Who knows what horrors lie in the dark heart of unicode - cosenal
https://github.com/owncloud/core/pull/10935

======
mach5
H̛͎͚̳͇̼͇͔̘̭̳̰̻̰͙̜̩̟̅ͧ̇ͬͦ͊͌ͩ͑ͥ̎̒̈̽͆ͭ̐̚̕ͅĒ̱͓̞̭̙͔̝̼̝̗̞̰̗̫̭̗̟̳̇̄̅ͧ̍ͭ̂̉͌͊ͦ͘͘͟
̧͎̭̗̮͊̏ͥ͊ͥ̄̉̔ͨ͌̓͗͊̓̂͟C̸̡͇̯̞̤̖̮̳̥͔̽̏̐̍ͦ̌̇ͭ̋͒̔̽͂͋̏͂̀̆̂͜͢͡Oͯͯ̿̆͛͑̾̊̋̌́̒̇̈͊ͫ̂̚͏͏̻̣̻̮̹̠̥͙͍̬͉̖̮̜M̌ͥͥͥͪ͑͋ͪ͐ͯ͛̎̑ͥ͂̑ͯ̏̀͟͡͝҉̥̹̖̗͕̫̠̥̟͇ͅḚ̠͇̺̳͓̦̘̟ͣͣ͌̈́̋̅̾̐ͮ͗̔̾̚̚̕ͅS͂̆̃͗͂̽̔ͯͫ̊҉̴̪̺͈̭̻͎̤̖̗͍ͅ

------
fein
Zalgo makes an appearance once every few weeks around here, it seems.

Here's a bunch of sources on it:

KYM:
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/zalgo](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/zalgo)

Zalgo text generator:
[http://www.marlborotech.com/Zalgo.html](http://www.marlborotech.com/Zalgo.html)

And of course, should you use regex to parse html?

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454)

------
arnasz
This guy has turned this into an artform
[https://www.facebook.com/glitchr](https://www.facebook.com/glitchr)

~~~
pohl
Another artistic application is this classic answer on StackOverflow regarding
whether one can use a regular expression to parse HTML…wherein the author
gradually slips into madness.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454)

TO͇̹̺ͅƝ̴ȳ̳ TH̘Ë͖́̉ ͠P̯͍̭O̚​N̐Y̡ H̸̡̪̯ͨ͊̽̅̾̎Ȩ̬̩̾͛ͪ̈́̀́͘
̶̧̨̱̹̭̯ͧ̾ͬC̷̙̲̝͖ͭ̏ͥͮ͟Oͮ͏̮̪̝͍M̲̖͊̒ͪͩͬ̚̚͜Ȇ̴̟̟͙̞ͩ͌͝S̨̥̫͎̭ͯ̿̔̀ͅ

------
thearn4
W̶̡̡̢͙̗̯̞̯̝̗͕̗̞͇̟͖̘͉͎͚͇̫͈̘̻̺̗̜̺͙͎̣̲͔̗̱̜̗̦͓̬͆̊̓͑͌͋̐͌̍̈̇͊̎̿͂̄̔̋̊͌͐͋͌̂̈́̈́̀̔̈́͘͜͜͠͝͠h̴̨̛̙̞͚͇͇̬̖̹͎̜̯͚̰̫̥̭̬̮͕̼̤̼̗͙̓̅̆̉͑̾̽̋̆̋̆̾̑̎̊̓̔̀̍̀͑̋̌̋̈́̃͘̕͘͝͝͠ͅͅơ̶̡̧̧̨̛͉͚͇͚̪̜̱̟͖̗͔̫͙͙̻̠̣͓̙̺̮͎̼̻̪̪̝̙̌̈́̐͋̾̈͑͋̑́̑̈́̽̔͒̈́̂̄̀̊̂̉̊͒̐͆̀̀͐̏͂͒͗̆͒̋͂̓̏̚͘̚͠͝͝͝ą̷̛̼̪̜̳̳̱͓̗̖̲̣͚̜̝͖͚̟̬̱̹͎̪̰͖̦̹̝̖̑̄͗̐͊̂̈́͋̾͊̄̾̌̌͊̓̂̅̊͊̒̂̄̕̚͝͝
̶̧̧̧̛̛̛̫̝͖̩̤̫̳̳̟̟͙̟̳̣̦̥̣̳͇̼̪̯̯̪̦͙̞͈̲̺͙̯̻̪̯̮̳̓̿̀̿̈́̆́̋̑̀̂͛̈́͂͌́̾̿̊̒̆͊̍̎͛̔̅̄́̃̍̾̒̈͘̕͘̕̚͜͝͝͝ͅͅͅb̸̧̨̡̢̻̱̳͔͇̙̙̦͔̜̼͕͕͓̼̘͕̳̘̯͔̻͉͇̖͕̝̦͙̪̤̣̂͊̿̎͒̀́̅̓̍̇̐͊̔̿̀̒̈́̇̌̄́̎͘̕͠͝ͅơ̵̢̧̧̡̧̡̢̡̝̗͓̞̪̥̦̰͉͓̯̟̯̲̫̭̪̲̝͈̘̤̫͍͚̭̮̥̬͕͈̰̯̰͔̮̥̹̟̓̈̈́͆̉̔̍̾͒̄̅̑̃̇̈͆͛̈̍̿̓̑͐̒̿̅̂́̈́̄̎̈́̆͆̈́͋̇̉́̌͊̀̕͘͘͜͜͠ͅy̴̧̨̧̨̜͉̪̪̮̹̩͉̮̲̖̞̲̙̼̬̫̱͕̖̯̪̤͑̐̈́͛̏̈͑͐̈́̌̑̑̀̓̆́̈̿̆͛͗͆̅̌̀̎̀̾͂͑́͊̋̽͌̊̓̈́͘̚̚̕͝͝ͅͅͅ,̵̧̧̢̡̨̢͕̗͉̰͉̘̳͎̼̤͙̯͓͚̮̱̠̜͙̗̱͍̩̠͖̘̞͔̗̪͍̱̱̳̘̪͕̪̥͎̤̦̼̻̉̊̍͋̉̎͂̉̃̑͗̀̎͑̿͗͐̔̏̑͌̒͗̉̈́͛̅̓̾̓͋̉̈́̓̓́͊͐͘̕͘̕̚͠
̴̨̢͔̗̠̲̖̥͓̹̻̬̝̟̼͚̝̪̺̘͖̹͎̟̱͕̙̱̤͉̺͐̈́̓́̊͑̈́́̎̓̀̅̅̋͐͂͑̒̏̔͒͒̒̾́̽̋͗̌͘̕͜͝͝͝͠͠͝ͅh̶̡̨̨̛̛̛̰̙̟̗̠͙̦̫̳̰̗͈̫̰͖̱̞̣̳̘͚̦͓͕̰͍̱͙̱̱͗̀͆̏̉̉̂̇̆̉͋̒̆̿̌̍̈́̆̌̂͂̈́̀͛͂͂̽̀͂̍͂̌̾͆͊̉͑̑͒̚͘͜͝é̵̢̢̧̡̡̫̖̯͙̭͔̫̬̝͕͇͚̹̺̖̫̣̼̙̗̼̟̲̺͖͕͇̪̱̖̩̳̋̀͐͑̓̆̄̓̍̐̐̋̒̏̈́͂̍́̓̿̐̄̾͌̄̓͋̒͒͘͘͠ͅͅr̴̨̧̨̡̢̛̼̝͎͓͍̙̲̲͍̥̻̼͙͎͎̘̼͙̜̗̰̯̤̠̦̬̜̭̳̳͔̤̯͉͖̥̗͈̟̉͋̎͆̊̊̃̆͂̑̇͊̓͂͑̅̌͐̈́̐̊͑́̑̅͐͌͊̿̓̿͆̽̚̚͝ͅë̷̡͖̙̘̠̩̣̞̞̮̟̦̲̟̮̺͈̜̠̘̪̳̲͖̣̗́̄̽̍͒̃̐́̾̓͋͗̅̈́͑̌̔̀͐̎̔́̀̈̿̅̓̉͐̿̃̾̿͒̆̃̅͆́̈́̂̇̕͜͠͠͝͝
̵̧̡̮͍̹͓͕͇͈̣͈̹͙͔̞̖̳͕͉͎̼̖̹̤̗̠̭͍̜͍̥̯̾̅̈́̌̋̆͛͆͛̋̽͐̅͑͐̇̇̃͂̅̅͗̂̽́̇̄͊͐̐͆͘̚͘̚̕̕͘͝ͅͅw̴̧̧̢̡̡̧̛̛͙̫͍͔̟̜̦͚̘̟͍͉̱̘̘̱̺̻̜͖͉̞̬͚̝͓̫͚͖͈̘̤͉͛̂̓͛̈́͊̾͗̈́̒͌͋͌̐̉̓͛̈́̽͌̾̀̎́͗̆̿͊͘̕̚̚̕̚͜͜͜͝͝ͅe̸̡̧̨̨̡̛̬̪̯̬̣̬̰͎̞̺̘̘̪̯̥̰̫͉͎̯̫̳͚̜̼̭̫̲̰̫͓͉̜͎̳̼̻̗̦̐̌̓̋̑͛̌̓̄̊̏͆͌͛͒̌̐̄̓́̐̎̀̈́͗̔̏̆͑͌̀̑̐̒̑̏͘̚͘͜͜͝ͅ
̶̨̡̧̡̧̨͔̹̤͖͎̹̜̩͍̺̦̰͓̰̫͎̲̼̟̰̩͈̹̮̏̋̄̐̓̈́̍̌̔̊̊̒̒̊͑̓̈́́̓̓̎̈́͒̈͒͘͜͠͝͝͝ġ̷̡̡̪̞̞̟͕̗̦̞̞̩͔̺̫̝͔̹͓̙̯̫͓̺͈͎͉̳͉̝̺̘͙͍̗̤̠̰̗́͂̀͆̔́̎̆̏͆͗̿͂̑̀̇̌͗̆̅̅͌̀̂̀̀̈́̅̈̔̕͝͝͠͝ͅơ̷̢̹͓̝͕̞͕͉̮̦̠͔̮̳͉̲̝̫͖͍͚͍̻̣̹̥̜̹̦͍̰̯͚͓̼̬͔̥͔̝̞͓͙͓͉̊͌͂͆̈́̾̇̆̃̓̋̅̑̃͆͑̃̂͗̀͆͆̽̈́͒̊͘͜͜ͅͅ

------
cratermoon
And that's only in the left-to-right parts.

------
sylvinus
Reposting it here as a test :)

w͢͢͝h͡o͢͡ ̸͢k̵͟n̴͘ǫw̸̛s͘ ̀́w͘͢ḩ̵a҉̡͢t ̧̕h́o̵r͏̵rors̡ ̶͡͠lį̶e͟͟ ̶͝in͢ ͏t̕h̷̡͟e
͟͟d̛a͜r̕͡k̢̨ ͡h̴e͏a̷̢̡rt́͏ ̴̷͠ò̵̶f̸ u̧͘ní̛͜c͢͏o̷͏d̸͢e̡͝

